# Memory Lane Pics - Fall 2013



## Flat Tire (Oct 26, 2013)

Big thanks to the folks at Memory Lane for another fine swap! Sure was cold but no rain or snow and even had some sunshine.....a little slow on Thursday but Friday morning lots of folks rolled in and the place filled up. Great seeing all the gang and havin some laughs and  good conversation
Big tank Dayton, Shelby Speedline, Twin Flex, Racycles, Autocycles, all the regular junk......hahaa!

Heres a pic of Curtis  rolling in with some firewood!


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 26, 2013)

Heres some Vultures around a new arrival!


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like some cool stuff and thanks for sharing.
I think we need to stop using "big tank" unless it has a big tank though.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 26, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Looks like some cool stuff and thanks for sharing.
> I think we need to stop using "big tank" unless it has a big tank though.
> Chris




Yes maybe we need a new name for "big tank", Its really not much bigger than the three rib tank and "big" doesn't do it justice anyway.  I'd don't have any suggestions for a better name that would stick though.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 26, 2013)

So did that TF find a new home? What was the asking price?  Thanks for the pics, its like being a the swap in person except you don't have to make the trip and you can't actually buy anything.


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 26, 2013)

Tank was taken out of the bike for hauling and he never put it back in at the meet---
Twin Flex was priced at $3,200.00 and I dont think it sold......


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for posting up the pictures of the show!!


----------



## slick (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Heck with the Huffmans, how much was that girls Colson? Did it sell? Who's was it? Oh and what about the Speedline that didn't seem to be in the pictures???


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 26, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Tank was taken out of the bike for hauling and he never put it back in at the meet---
> Twin Flex was priced at $3,200.00 and I dont think it sold......




Doh! I guess we spoke to soon.  Did that sell?


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 26, 2013)

*Luckty Charm*

Got this at the meet----I need a matching grip if anyone has one!   Marked 'Lucky Charm grip'


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 26, 2013)

slick said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures. Heck with the Huffmans, how much was that girls Colson? Did it sell? Who's was it? Oh and what about the Speedline that didn't seem to be in the pictures???




I knew you'd chime in when I mentioned Speedline! I was too busy lookin for Huffmans to mess with that junk.....haha.....actually I started having too much fun and didnt get pics of everything, the Speedline belongs to a member here maybe he'll share a pic.
Colson belonged to George C.-----I didnt price it.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pics. Love that Racycle, course I love just about any Racycle.


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 26, 2013)

*Memory lane*





Great show a little cold but worth it.


----------



## DJ Bill (Oct 26, 2013)

I was caught in bad weather near the OH/PA line so didn't make it till noon on Friday.. Just happened to look in the back of a pickup truck some guys were hanging out at and .....all the pieces I needed to finish my Roadmaster.. Yay!!! And lots of roadmasters to compare to. found out mine was pretty early and different than most of them. 

And Memory Lane's building is awesome. Holy Toledo what an assortment of goodies. 

Thanks everyone. I had a great time. Later I might put up some more pics but most of them are CWC stuff. I also got in a conversation with the gentlemen with the two fender rollers there and he did a little demo for me.. WOW. Now that is the way to straighten a fender. 


Definitely sensory overload for a newbie to the hobby.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 26, 2013)

*Schwinn guard?*

Is this a modified Schwinn,guard on this thang?
View attachment 119622


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 26, 2013)

*The elgin*

Yes it was seller told me I should be able to find the right guard ? Ha right cheap too


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 26, 2013)

*Twin Flex*



bikewhorder said:


> So did that TF find a new home? What was the asking price?  Thanks for the pics, its like being a the swap in person except you don't have to make the trip and you can't actually buy anything.




Twin Flex was still there this morning at 10 when I left.


----------



## slick (Oct 26, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Got this at the meet----I need a matching grip if anyone has one!   Marked 'Lucky Charm grip'




WOW!!! Ok i want that considering i have the matching bell. Maybe you should let one of these crafty guys on here repop it? I know i'd be down for a few pairs in black and red. The end piece could be reconstructed i'm sure. Killer score!

Oh and very funny on the non existant Shelby picture. LOL! That big tank Huffman does look interesting. I'm sure a few guys i know are already hunting the guy down to buy the bike.

Next year i need to start hitting up all these events back east. Time to start saving my dough now.


----------



## mike j (Oct 26, 2013)

Flat tire, You get a pump up for this one. Great photos, looks like a good time.


----------



## DJ Bill (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's a few pics I took, unfortunately for those normal people who aren't OCD on Roadmasters, it seems that was all I took pics of.:o

















None are  mine, and all are different. The tank is the right one for my bike should I choose to use one but I think it was already sold by Friday afternoon. 

Can someone tell me who the nice gentleman with the fender roller is? I was so captivated by his fender roller I neglected to pay attention to his name. See that nasty black fender in the pics? he straightened it out in no time flat. (Well most of it that he could get to quickly..)  He's a pretty impressive fender doctor! And his machinist friend who helped me with the Roadmaster parts....Thank you to both of ya!


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Oct 27, 2013)

I had a great time at the swap meet, met some interesting people, tried to make a couple deals on some 3 speed stingrays but just couldn't pay the big bucks.  I did find the fenders for my 1965 Huffy Dragster way back on a shelf inside Memory Lanes and picked them up for a great price.  That let me finish my "Day 2" restoration.  A couple more touches and she will be done.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to take photos and post them. Gives us guys out west a chance to see what was there. Much appreciated.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 27, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Got this at the meet----I need a matching grip if anyone has one!   Marked 'Lucky Charm grip'




I'm with Slick, Wow!
Anyone with a 20's motorbike wants 3 pairs of these.  Buying that grip was actually paying for the obligation to get these repopped.
Soo cool, great score.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 27, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Yes maybe we need a new name for "big tank", Its really not much bigger than the three rib tank and "big" doesn't do it justice anyway.  I'd don't have any suggestions for a better name that would stick though.




Huffman called the new for 1940 styling "Slip Stream" I'm all for referring to the tank rack and chain guard as "Slip Stream" so it would be something like "I'm looking for a Huffman Slip Stream tank", or "I need a Slip Stream guard" etc.

and just for kicks, Huffman called the 3 rib era the "Zephyr" style. so it should be "I'm looking for a Huffman Zephyr tank".


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm just gonna stick with Huffman "big tank" and Huffman "three rib". V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the pics folks!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 27, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm just gonna stick with Huffman "big tank" and Huffman "three rib". V/r Shawn




sure, that's fair, considering we call the big Shelby tanks and most of the Schwinn tanks by the names their manufacturers gave them....


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 27, 2013)

*Memory lane swap*

Found this for 10 bucks.straightened this today hmm looks like a 40 champion frt fender.


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 27, 2013)

*More memory lane picts*



this showed up late fri .i didn't know if it was for sale but phew was a great swap


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 27, 2013)

any contact info?  Id love to make a offer..

Nick.



Oldnut said:


> View attachment 119960this showed up late fri .i didn't know if it was for sale but phew was a great swapView attachment 119961


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't let Slick see that Shelby he's convinced they're rare!


----------



## rlhender (Oct 27, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 119960this showed up late fri .i didn't know if it was for sale but phew was a great swapView attachment 119961




You should see this bike now that the house paint has been removed...Wow what a nice bike. Rumor has it a little old lady pulled in with it on the top of her station wagon and said she bought it new and was looking to trade for a nice new schwinn three speed...So I guess all you Schwinn haters lost out...LOL I will not admit that this story is true or false. We will just have to wait and see

Rick


----------



## rlhender (Oct 27, 2013)

I picked up a couple Raycycle's a few 24" tank bikes and a few BMX Bikes and a few more things 

Cold but really enjoyed this meet
Rick


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 27, 2013)

rlhender said:


> I picked up a couple Raycycle's a few 24" tank bikes and a few BMX Bikes and a few more things
> 
> Cold but really enjoyed this meet
> Rick




Rick, You are going to have people BEGGING to get those Racycle grips.  Amazing!!!!!!  Great score on the Racycle & the Schwinns.


----------



## npence (Oct 27, 2013)

Glad to see you ended up with that racycle. Put me in line for a set of grips.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice Racycle!
It would be nice to get a digital 3-D scan of the grip and make a mold to have some made.


----------

